# CD'S I burn with Itunes wont work on regular CD players



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello all,
I have recently been having a problem. It seems that whenever I burn a CD with Itunes (or even sometimes Windows Media Player) the CD's dont work right. Then seem to work perfectly when I play them in a computer however when I stick them in a regular CD player (stand alone, car, etc...) they will not work right. Either they skip alot, or the CD drive wont even play the disk, or sometimes only a few tracks will play, while others will play with alot of static and noise. What the heck could be causing this. I have recently uninstalled Itunes, then reinstalled and updated to the most recent version and it seems I still have this problem. The notebook I am working on is almost brand new, however I had the same problem with my old notebook just before I got rid of it. 
The only possible connection I can make is that I think with both units the problem started after I installed a program called "Folder Lock", this program allows me to hide files and folders from other users on my system, a necessity for me, I don't know if this could be related, but wanted to throw out a possible explanation I had, even so how can I fix this? 
Here are my system specs.....

Intel Core 2 Duo 2Ghz Processor

BIOS
Phoenix Technologies LTD 72.09 09/06/2006

Memory 
2048MB Ram

Hard Drive
120 GB

Video 
Graphics Adapter: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family


Operating System 
Windows XP SP2 (Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2)

CD/DVD Drive
Phillips DVD +- RW SDVD8820


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its possible since it occured since then. Is your media in a protected folder?


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have never put my media in a protected folder. I just cant make heads or tails of this. The Folder Lock program, if that is at fault has nothing to do with media creation, it simply allows me to hide a few folders or files on my computer when I want to. It's just some weird stuff. Any ideas of how to fix this...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you have folder lock on your old machine?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

avidman13 said:


> The only possible connection I can make is that I think with *both* units the problem started after I installed a program called "Folder Lock"


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes I did, that's the obvious connection I can make, what would cause this is that is the reason, and what would the resolution to this problem be...


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

"unlock" all the folders and uninstall the program. see if a cd will work with it completely off. If it works then you know what's causing it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The first thing to try is different brand and type of media. There are a number of dye types for CD-R disks, and some work better than others in consumer CD players.


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I usually use Verbatim media, I have always found those work quite well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See post #8.  

They're not working now, so perhaps it's time to at least test a different brand?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

JW makes sense, many standalone players have problems with different brands of CD-Rs. Just because they worked in the past doesn't mean they still will .. you may have bought some from a bad lot, Verbatim may have changed their dye, and who knows your last bunch may even be counterfeit. Even staying within one brand you sometimes have to be careful, as an example I always had good luck using Fuji DVD-Rs, then I got one package that was very problematic. Turns out Fuji manufactures in two different plants, the DVDs made in Japan are very good but the ones made in Tiawan have very inconsistent quality.


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok,
I went out and tried 3 different types of medial I have used Verbatim, Memorex, as well as the best buy store brand Dynex. All with the same issues, of varying degree, the memorex seemed to work the best however many of the artifacts still remain (skipping, scratching, etc....) So I get back to where I started. What can I do about this If it is being caused by software, which I suspect, since it happened on the last 2 systems that I have had, why would this be happening. What in these software would be causing this to happen. I guess I just want a better understanding of what software having nothing to do with cd burning would be doing to the computer that would cause the burning to be such and issue. 

Thanks


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

avidman13 said:


> Ok,
> I went out and tried 3 different types of medial I have used Verbatim, Memorex, as well as the best buy store brand Dynex. All with the same issues, of varying degree, the memorex seemed to work the best however many of the artifacts still remain (skipping, scratching, etc....) So I get back to where I started. What can I do about this If it is being caused by software, which I suspect, since it happened on the last 2 systems that I have had, why would this be happening. What in these software would be causing this to happen. I guess I just want a better understanding of what software having nothing to do with cd burning would be doing to the computer that would cause the burning to be such and issue.
> 
> Thanks


Try some different, lower burning speeds. Have you tried your burns in someone else's players?


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

do you notice your mouse lagging and jumping around when you are burning?


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have tried this media on other burners. It also doesnt seem to matter what software I am using. I usually use itunes to burn my stuff, however I initially thought that the problem was only in itunes, I have since tried to use windows media player to burn as well as another program (i cant remember the name right now). Anyways what reason would there be for other software to cause my burner not to write correctly. I can still burn DVD's without a problem, it only seems to be a problem with audio cd's. Any incite you guys could give would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I didnt notice any lag while burning, I will check again, I try not to use the computer too much while burning, I guess i figured that it wouldnt help considering I am already having burning problems...I will check again tonight though and let you know....


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Go into Device Manager and find the burner, right click-> 'Uninstall', then reboot.


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i never even thought of that, great idea, I will try that and let you all know how it turns out. Thanks for all of your help so far everybody


----------



## avidman13 (Sep 1, 2005)

btw.
America Freedom to Facism, mind blowing stuff.....


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

The lag was to check for pio mode.

To check for this right click on my computer and go to manage.
click on device manager, then expand IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers.
right click on primary channel and go to properties. 
Go to advanced settings. make sure that PIO mode is nowhere on that screen.
Repeat that for any secondary channels you have.

If anything is in PIO mode make sure that the transfer mdoe is set to "DMA if available" and then right click on the channel and select uninstall. reboot twice.


----------

